# Looking for researchers!!



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

We recently released two cutting edge and very very promising products, ACE-031 and Follistatin 344!!

We need some qualified researchers to begin researching these products and log them on here to help spread the word about them. While they are so very expensive to produce, we cannot simply give them away. But for the next month, the code "15offall" will be active and you can take 15% off your entire purchase at EP. Along with making me a happy person, you would be bringing a new research product to the table here at IronMag and would be greatly appreciated. Let me know if you plan on researching!


-T

Some pictures from follistatin research previously done.


----------



## Viciony (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe soon


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 2, 2011)

I am very very soon, next few days expect my order ! 

I'm really interested in these


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds good! Thank you


----------



## Kirk B (Jun 2, 2011)

send me a sample and i'll give the most  honest review lol but i will order and give the revuew  i get "15%offall"  will give me 15% off of everything i order ?


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that a rat? Whatever it is, there is sure a big difference in the photos. Many guys have reviewing Follastatin on other boards so I am very anxious to try this from you guys!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Is that a rat? Whatever it is, there is sure a big difference in the photos. Many guys have reviewing Follastatin on other boards so I am very anxious to try this from you guys!



yeah, skinned down to just the muscle. The one on the right is the follistatin rat.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

Kirk B said:


> send me a sample and i'll give the most  honest review lol but i will order and give the revuew  i get "15%offall"  will give me 15% off of everything i order ?



yes it will sir


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 2, 2011)

Double muscles for life with just one injection of follistatin gene


----------



## mfpd (Jun 3, 2011)

Wasn't that study done with the pics above using a virus as the carrier for the follistatin.  I am assuming there is no viral carrier in the stuff selling on extreme peptides.  Are the results similar?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2011)

mfpd said:


> Wasn't that study done with the pics above using a virus as the carrier for the follistatin.  I am assuming there is no viral carrier in the stuff selling on extreme peptides.  Are the results similar?



I don't think you understand the natural of researching viral gene carriers, or you wouldn't be asking that question. The virus was put in place to induce FS 344 into the bloodstream, as long as the virus was active which would be the duration of the mouse life.... we have Follistatin 344. Knockout and viral gene research is *only* done on mice and animals for a reason.


----------



## mfpd (Jun 6, 2011)

Simple injections will deliver anything to the blood stream.  A virus carrier is used to cause RNA/DNA transcription to make / alter proteins.  I do know a few things about biochemical research 

I am eager to try the follistatin.  I would just like to see some logs of it being run before jumping in.

I have already followed much of your information for GHRP and some other peptides, so I value your opinion.  I just want to be clear on the FS research and what is happening.


----------



## Kirk B (Jun 8, 2011)

i really want to be a researcher for  this ACE-031 or Follistatin 344  I will oeder if it works   i will give a grat review and be a custy for life if all goes well !!!


----------



## piscojim (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting stuff, but brings up several questions.  Abnormal rapid muscular growth (thats what this is) where in the study does it talk about tendons and ligaments?  Also, the heart is a muscle, where is the picture of the rats heart, is it enlarged as well (Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy)?  Before you ask me to be your guinea pig, please give me the whole story.  Not just the part that will appeal to me......


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd love to try this stuff but it kinda scares me. I wonder if it'll affect some muscles more than others or something and i'll end up with forearms so big and heavy I can't lift my arm up haha


----------



## mfpd (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't read the studies in awhile, but if I recall correctly, the follistatin does not seem to impact cardiac or smooth muscle tissue.  The effects were most pronounced in skeletal muscle.  It looks like a promising compound.  There have been some concerns over ligament and tendon issues, but I have not been able to follow that enough to know the risk and whether it is warranted or not.  Many logs I have read on other sites are really hyping the product.  There are some negative logs, but I think I expect that with everything.  I have read some negative logs on GHRP 6 and I love that stuff.  So, you have to take all of that with a grain of salt.

I am probably going to hold out another 6 months to see how some others respond and then go at it.  So far, it looks really promising!


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 30, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I don't think you understand the natural of researching viral gene carriers, or you wouldn't be asking that question. The virus was put in place to induce FS 344 into the bloodstream, as long as the virus was active which would be the duration of the mouse life.... we have Follistatin 344. Knockout and viral gene research is *only* done on mice and animals for a reason.


 so what ever happened with this?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 8, 2011)

GUYS any logs on this stuff


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 8, 2011)

^they both stopped selling this, but i'll be doing a 10 day log of folli 344 in a couple days


----------



## GMO (Dec 8, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> GUYS any logs on this stuff




Myself, OSL and a couple others ran logs on Folli, so I know there are a few logs on this site...use the search function to find them.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Myself, OSL and a couple others ran logs on Folli, so I know there are a few logs on this site...use the search function to find them.


I couldn;t find it before for some reason, I think the quick search works different than the advanced:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/138812-gmos-log-follistatin-s-t-real.html


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

I ran a log, Good stuff, I recommend trying it out once!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 8, 2011)

I can log if you need more people


----------



## greekgodwannabe (Dec 22, 2011)

I can log if you need more people 
yes please dirtwarrior


----------

